# Grumman F8F-1 Bearcat



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2010)

part 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2010)

part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 12, 2010)

What happened to the bike rider in the last shot of part 2?

Snautzer (or others)...any idea of the approximate time frame of these photos?


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> What happened to the bike rider in the last shot of part 2?
> 
> Snautzer (or others)...any idea of the approximate time frame of these photos?



War of Indochina, Dien Bien Phu around march 1953


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2010)

8)


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks!
Derek


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2010)

Not my favourite aircraft, but damn good photos mate!!! Perfect for modelmaking...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## rogerwilko (Dec 3, 2014)

Beasts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)

1ére ESCADRILLE DU GM11/9 AUVERGNE.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2016)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2019)

Grumman F8F-1 Bearcat company plan | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)




----------



## MIflyer (May 19, 2019)

Great photos! Great airplane! Not the right war for it, though. The French preferred the P-63 for CAS but we had them in only small numbers for some inexplicable reason, like giving them all to the commies.


----------



## MIflyer (May 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F8F-1 BEARCAT THAILÄNDISCHE LUFTWAFFE BANGKOK 1957 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)

I like that one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American P-47 Thunderbolt Aircraft On Airbase 1946 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American Navy P-47 Thunderbolt On Airbase 1946 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG GRUMMAN BEARCAT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

net Hobby Boss 80356 Grumman F8F-1 Bearcat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

Grumman F8F Bearcat bearcat no-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

Download wallpapers by subject aviation Tailhook Topics: July 2016
A predesign drawing by Dick Hutto dated 20 August 1943 indicates that the basic size and shape, including a bubble canopy, of the Grumman G-58 were well established by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 10, 2019)

These are one of my favourite piston powered aircraft.

Lovely to see them.


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 10, 2019)

The first one I ever saw was Conquest One at Reno in the late 1960's,




and then Rare Bear in the early 1970's.





I don't think I saw a 'stock' one until the mid 1970's. They have a slightly different look when stock...

Great pictures of a big beautiful brute of an airplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Washing Machine Charlie (Sep 11, 2019)

Great pics of one of my favs..

I, so, wish this plane was 6-12 months older.. It would have been interesting to see it intercepting incoming kamikazes.


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

AVION,MILITARIA,(1914 à 2000),PHOTO E.C.P.ARMEE PHOTO AGRANDIE SUR ANNONCE (295) | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2019)

Great


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

Original 9 x 7 Inch Photo U S Navy Gruman F8F Bearcat Military Aircraft Airplane | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2019)

1945 Press Photo U.S. Navy Grumman F8F Bearcat on deck of the USS CHARGER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2019)

I've never heard of this before. But the picture proves it.

PB-1W "Flying Fortress" carries a replica of an F8F Bearcat aloft for release in aerodynamic characteristics tests.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

4658 Original Photo Vintage Military Aircraft F8F US Navy Silver Gel | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion Grumman F8F Bearcat Armée de l'Air Indochine | eBay


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes, I have heard of the B-17 being used to drop an F8F scale model.

What's more, the Germans twice tried dropping an instrumented Me-262 fuselage over a lake to gather data on tail flutter but both times they lost it without recovering the data.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion Grumman F8F Bearcat - Armée de l'Air - Indochine | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

aircraft photo Grumman F8F Bearcat US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

398 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - F8F-1 Bearcat 95187 BLUE ANGELS 1949 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 23, 2020)

Beetle Bomb: The Yellow Blue Angel

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Org:Photo Plane Grumman F8F-2 4 Bearcat 32x24 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Rare Vintage Post WWII F8F-1 Bearcat Aircraft Lubrication Cart | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2020)

Original Slide, VNAF Grumman F8F-1 Bearcat at Bien Hoa, 1967 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2020)

PHOTO AVION AVEC PILOTE CRASH A IDENTIFIER 17X7CM HABIMé AUX COINS " | For sale on Delcampe"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

Official Naval Photographs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Official Naval Photographs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

1947














C 1947 Aircraft Carrier Flight Deck Bearcats US Navy real photograph | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for C 1947 Aircraft Carrier Flight Deck Bearcats US Navy real photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

French Navy F8F Bearcat Aircraft at Da Nang Vietnam in 1954














French Navy F8F Bearcat Aircraft at Da Nang Vietnam in 1954, Original Slide j14a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for French Navy F8F Bearcat Aircraft at Da Nang Vietnam in 1954, Original Slide j14a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm thinking these are French Air Force Bearcats of GC.1/9


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

N700A Grumman G-58B Gulfhawk














Original N700A Grumman G-58B Gulfhawk Aircraft Plane Vintage 8x10 Photo Airplane | eBay


This is not a modern reproduction. Lots of Great Military Aviation photographs for you collection.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## GregP (Sunday at 6:54 PM)

Snautzer01 said:


> N700A Grumman G-58B Gulfhawk
> 
> View attachment 698776
> 
> ...



This aircraft is flying again at the Planes of Fame in Navy Blue livery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Monday at 2:38 AM)

GregP said:


> This aircraft is flying again at the Planes of Fame in Navy Blue livery.


Crashed i think. Didnt know they rebuild it.


----------



## mjfur (Monday at 5:21 AM)

Snautzer01 said:


> N700A Grumman G-58B Gulfhawk
> 
> View attachment 698776
> 
> ...


Still around Grumman F8F Bearcat Registry - A Warbirds Resource Group Site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Monday at 2:24 PM)

The dataplate is still flying...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

